# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Concerta,eetlust en toch afvallen

## aartje61

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik wil bij dit forum eens iets voorleggen en graag ervaringen uitwisselen met mensen die ervaring hiermee hebben of dit herkennen.

Onze zoon van 18 jaar heeft al een hele weg achter zich als het gaat om medicijnen en ADHD / GTS / PDD - NOS, heeft ook een slikfobie waardoor medicijnen slikken niet vanzelfsprekend is.

Nu echter heeft hij zelf bij de huisarts aangegeven het middel CONCERTA te willen gebruiken, in het begin heeft het heel veel moeite gekost om deze tabletten te slikken, maar daar hebben we d.m.v. vla of andere soorten van toetjes iets in gevonden, de werking van de CONCERTA heeft naar mij idee een gunstige invloed op zijn gedrag en zijn eigen psyche.

Echter...... hij eet goed voor zijn doen, maar toch blijft hij afvallen, weer naar de huisarts, een bloed onderzoek en een schildklierfunctieonderzoek later heeft niets aangetoond. De reden waarom hij maar blijft afvallen is niet duidelijk.

Hij is even gestopt met CONCERTA, wat dus direct een negatieve invloed had op zijn gedrag, maar ook kwam hij weer een aantal onsjes aan (ditzelfde hebben we ook meegemaakt ten tijde dat hij aan de RITALIN was, echter dachten wij, maar ook de huisarts dat het kwam door de enorme lichaamsgroei die hij doormaakte), nu proberen we hem weer aan de CONCERTA te krijgen, maar onze zoon is daar eigenlijk op tegen omdat hij dan weer gaat afvallen, hij is 1.92 m en weegt nog géén 70 KG, als je hem in de douche ziet lijkt het net een anorexia lijfje, ik weet zeker dat hij dat niet is.

Wie herkent dit en heeft advies voor ons...

Bij voorbaat dank

----------


## Agnes574

Is er geen gelijkaardig medicijn dat concerta kan vervangen,wat ervoor zorgt dat die wel voor wat gewichtstoename zorgt?...
Sterkte en succes

Agnes

----------


## mariska1221

hoi, ivm het afvallen en toch gewoon eten zou ik advies inwinnen bij een dieetist (weer een hulpverlener erbij) ws. kan hij met een goed voedingsadvies aankomen of op zijn minst op gewicht blijven en toch concerta blijven gebruiken. laat eens horen hoe het verder gaat.... groet

----------

